# Cabernet Rib-eye Steaks!!!!



## rrawhide (Jul 25, 2009)

<DIV =asset-er>
<DIV =asset->By 
<ADDRESS ="vcard author">WineCountry Staff</ADDRESS>on <ABBR =published title=2009-07-20T16:17:01-08:00>July 20, 2009 4:17 PM </ABBR>| Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBacks (0) 
<DIV ="asset-content entry-content">
<DIV =asset->




Submitted by Chef Jim Filaroski of J. Alexander's 

Wine Pairing: Merryvale Vineyards Napa Valley Cabernet Sauvignon

Summer's here and the time is right... for a barbecue! Invite your friends over, uncork a bottle of Merryvale Napa Valley Cabernet Sauvignon, and get the coals hot. This great grilled rib-eye dish is sure to be a crowd pleaser and pairs impeccably with Merryvale's Cab. 
<DIV id=more =asset-more>*Ingredients:*

<UL>
<LI>4 center cut ribeye steaks </LI>
<LI>4 oz olive oil </LI>
<LI>4 oz fresh porcini mushrooms </LI>
<LI>8 Tbsp diced shallots </LI>
<LI>1 cup diced white onions </LI>
<LI>8 tsp dark brown sugar </LI>
<LI>2 cups Cabernet Sauvignon </LI>
<LI>2 cups chicken broth </LI>
<LI>2 Bay leaves </LI>
<LI>4 Tbsp balsamic vinegar </LI>
<LI>8 tsp Dijon mustard </LI>
<LI>12 Tbsp softened butter </LI>
<LI>Salt and pepper to taste </LI>[/list]
*Method:*
Season meat with salt and pepper. Cook rib-eyes on grill to taste. Heat oil in skillet. Place shallots and onions in pan and sauté until onions are translucent. Add all remaining ingredients except butter, and reduce by half. Remove from heat; stir in butter. Remove bay leaves, ladle sauce on steaks and serve. 

Servings: 4

Gonna try this tonight, I think, unless momma has something else planned.
<DIV =asset-more>
<DIV =asset-more>enjoy
<DIV =asset-more>
<DIV =asset-more>rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2009)

Hay you tried it yet?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2009)

I have Porter House steaks that were cooked in a port wine at a restaurant and they were to die for. I have not tried this yet but some day I am going to do this and hopefully I can even come within 50% of how good this was.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 25, 2009)

WELL ALL - - 
Momma surprised me with THIS dinner tonight. The only changes were we did not have shallots or bay leaves. Used our Syrah wine and everything else was the same. WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!


Gonna do this over and over - - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


With a glass of syrah and a baked potatoe - couldn't be better. The flavors are indescribable (sp) and are still with me - - -


hope you all try it!!!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 6, 2009)

This recipe looks incredible to me. I will be trying this one soon.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks great. We make a very similar recipe here. The wife is a big fan of The Barefoot Contessa (Ina Garten) and has all of her cook books. We were watching her show one day and she made an almost identical steak. We looked it up and it was in the book. It was fantastic and we cook it often.


----------



## Serge Laurian (Aug 10, 2009)

It looks just out of this world. I was yesterday over at a friends bbq. He had the most amazing bbq technology and lovelly sauces. It came out a bit on the burned side. I believe the sauce had some sugar in...But these little peices are just sublime. To be tried very soon!


----------



## Bartman (Aug 10, 2009)

Tried this recipe on Friday night. Excellent, very very tasty. Highly recommended. For those of us that get distracted with kids running around while grilling, this sauce helps cover up any over-cooking or dryness/lean-ness to the meat. One downside - it uses up two cups of perfectly good wine to be cooked down! It almost hurts my soul to pour my painstakingly-crafted and patiently-awaited wine into the skillet to be mixed up with all the other stuff, no matter how good the final product will be!





Bart


----------



## Scott (Aug 12, 2009)

Made it last night veeerrrrry good. I thought it was fine before adding all the butter maybe go without next time or cut it down.
Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Frank&Rita (Aug 20, 2009)

I made this and it was very good, will make it again, I don't know what a shallot is but doubled up on the onions and used canned mushrooms (hey town if a long ride!!) and my dijon mustard is Frenches yellow...lol But it was good stuff!!


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 20, 2009)

I have marinaded steak in different red wines for a while now and it is awesome on the grill.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 20, 2009)

This may sound weird, but I made this recipe about a week and a half ago, and had some leftovers. Pulled out the leftovers to eat as a snack, and forgot how old the steak had gotten in the fridge. As I finished the last delightful bite, I remembered it was about ten days old - just as good or better than when fresh! Incredible!

Bart


----------



## RickC (Aug 21, 2009)

For those that have made this recipe, how long does it take to reduce the fluids by half? I need to get my timing down for when to start the meat.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 21, 2009)

If you look at the volumes of liquid, you realize you need to start with a large skillet, because it starts with a lot of stuff! 2 cups of wine, 2 cups of broth, 1 cup of onions, and 12 tbsp of butter! IT took about 20-25 minutes to cook down what I started with - a little more than half of the stuff in the base recipe - it might take 30-35 minutes if you use the full amounts. Start the sauce before the steaks - definitely!

Bart


----------



## Scott (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, it took me about 45 min start to finish



you will enjoy it


----------



## tdeyette (Sep 11, 2009)

We made this sauce a couple of weeks ago when we were camping. All who had it thought it was great! Very Tasty! We did cut the butter back to about half the amount. In our case, we also could have reduced it a little more. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Will definitely do this again! 

Tom


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 13, 2010)

gonna do it again - in 2 weeks.

2 couples are coming over and this will be what's on tap. Cabernet rib-eye steaks; and going to have sliced baked potatoes, asparagus salad and blackberry dumplings for dessert.

These are folks that grow their own grapes and make and drink their own wine. We are just on a monthly dinner/wine thing and it is my turn. Wines will be a 2007 Gwertztraminer and 2008 French Oak Syrah with maybe a taste of the chocolate raspberry port with dessert.

I will post pictures later.

rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2010)

Yum!

Do you have a recipe for the Blackberry Dumplings? Sounds yummy as well.


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Mike - here she is:

3 pints fresh or frozen blackberries (or raspberries)
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup water
1 tablespoon butter or margarine

Dumplings

1 cup all-purpose flour
5 teaspoons baking powder
5 teaspoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 egg
1/3 cup milk
(cream or whipped cream optional)

In a 6-qt kettle, combine blackberries, sugar, water and butter and 
bring to a boil

For dumplings, combine flour, baking powder, sugar and salt. 

In a bowl, beat egg and milk; stir in dry ingredients until a soft dough forms.

Drop by tablespoons onto boiling berry mixture. Reduce heat, cover and
simmer for 15-20 minutes or until dumplings test done (do not lift cover while simmering). 
Serve warm with cream, if desired. 

YIELD 8 servings.

Sure sounds good to me, Mike, so here we go. Let me know how yours turn out.

rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you!

That one just sounded toooo good to pass up!


----------



## vscottcolorado (Jun 15, 2010)

I am sure glad I did not stop at the steak recipe




!! Finally talked our son into coming home next week from CSU.. New menu, Cabernet Ribeye Steaks and Blackberry Dumplings!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Tonight I made this recipe with top sirloin steaks. It was freaking awesome and I even scooped the onions over the twice baked potatoes.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, we did it again - and it was awesome!!!

Our menu

*Rib-eye steaks*

*Cross-sliced baked potatoes* - you slice across the potato - (not all the way through - leave attached at bottom) about 1/8" spacing and then drizzle butter and Italian herbs over the whole potato (we melted the butter and then added the herbs to make a mixture). Cook about 45-50 minutes until tender but just before you take out of oven - melt shredded Parmesan and cheddar cheese over top!!! Wonderful.

*Our local best-ever Gisler Farms white corn.*

*And a tomato salad*. Find all the different tomatoes in your area - slice and place on cold plate and serve. We used red tomatoes, green tomatoes, yellow tomatoes; grape tomatoes and plum tomatoes. Then we sliced an avacado and added that too. Used parsley as a garnish. Very good and different since contained mostly tomatoes.

*AND the finale - the Fresh Blackberry Dumplings*. WoW WoW

The beverages were as follows:

Sitting around the living room drinking Skeeter Pee. I used a wine glass; salted the rim; added crushed ice; filled with Skeeter; added a slice of lime to glass and a sprig of mint. Quite good but next time I am going to try sugar instead of salt. (www.skeeterpee.com)

Went out to winery and did some carboy and barrel tasting. Summer wines were Kiwi Melon Pinot Grigio; Peach Chardonnay and Raspberry white zin. (all orchard breezin' kits). Also, had cheese and crackers.

Back into house for dinner and had a bottle of 2008 Rosso Fortussimo and my 2008 French Oak Syrah. (gettin good Waldo!!!)

Dessert consisted of the blackberry dumplings with a taste of the chocolate raspberry port and coffee around pool.

The recipes for the steaks and dumplings are above and the link for the skeeter pee also.

*AND THE BEST* is when you make the reduction for the steaks - make plenty - it goes great over eggs and is superb on a hamburger. Every day it seems to get a little more intense and is gooooooooooooood!!

If you try this you will not be disappointed.

rrawhide.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 1, 2010)

sounding great!

and speaking of goo dfiid...i was at a small italian eatery, Lucia's Tavola in Brookline NH this evening and had one of the best appetizers i have ever had in my life...Date e Pancetta....

bacon wrapped over dates stuffed w goat cheese

delicious!


----------

